# New to blindfold



## Tomarse (May 6, 2007)

hey guys, you all know who i am by now :]. how do you go about starting to learn blindfold cubing? i kinda understand how it works and stuff, but i have no clue at all


----------



## pjk (May 7, 2007)

Check out my site http://www.pjkcubed.com/blindfold.html .


----------



## Tomarse (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the link, but, it is too hard for me to understand :] i read it a few times, i think i'll give it a pass


----------



## dolphyfan (May 7, 2007)

If Pjk's guide is to hard then your chances of solving the cube are very low because that is the easiest way to do it.


----------



## Tomarse (May 8, 2007)

I can solve the rubiks cube looking in about 40 seconds, just dont understand blindfolding cubing at all.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tomarse_@May 7 2007, 07:23 PM
> * I can solve the rubiks cube looking in about 40 seconds, just dont understand blindfolding cubing at all. *


 Speedcubing and BLD have almost no relation at all. The only similarity between them is the fact that you use a Rubik's Cube. I would just go slow with BLD, eventually you're going to just get it! Your only question after that will be, why you couldn't understand it before.


----------



## AvGalen (May 8, 2007)

This is not something I do often, but in this case I think it is ok:
"Tomarse, get off your lazy arse and put in some effort."

If you open a topic and say things like


> *i kinda understand how it works and stuff, but i have no clue at all*


 what do you mean? Do you understand or don't you? And which method do/don't you understand?

Maybe my blindfolded videos will be able to help you out, but in the mean time try other sources to learn about:
setup-moves, pochmann, cycles, commutators, parity and all that other keywords that you read but don't understand.


----------



## Tomarse (May 8, 2007)

haha fair enough, i read PJKS, and pochmanns, and pochmann doesnt talk about execution and thats the main t hing idont understand


----------



## joey (May 8, 2007)

Pochmann talks about execution, his whole page is an example.


----------



## Tomarse (May 8, 2007)

i've read it, but he doesnt explain how to start to execute with a blindfold on, where to begin what the process is


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tomarse_@May 8 2007, 01:36 PM
> * i've read it, but he doesnt explain how to start to execute with a blindfold on, where to begin what the process is *


 Email me and I'll help you out! (^_~) Inferno.Fighter.IV (at) gmail (dot) com


----------



## tim (May 8, 2007)

Perhaps Macky's 3-cycle guide is easier to understand, for me it was.
http://cubefreak.net/blindfoldcubing.html


----------



## Tomarse (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for your opinions and replies, Avgalen, i can understand!  and well i appreciate all the effort you guys are putting in, i dont understand how you guys can find it so easy


----------



## Tomarse (May 8, 2007)

I think im gunna lock this topic, blindfold cubing just isnt for me :]


----------



## joey (May 8, 2007)

BLD is for everyone! You just need to read mackys/pochamnns or both, lots of times. Keep at it!


----------



## Tomarse (May 8, 2007)

I've read them both like 10 times, i just dont get it =/


----------



## pjk (May 9, 2007)

What parts don't you get?


----------



## Cubinator (May 9, 2007)

Nothing against PJK's guide, but when I first started learning the blindfold system, I read it and found it rather confusing. When I read Macky's guide, though, I understood it, and after quite a few failed attempts, completed my first solve, etc. It's not that complicated: Orient with commutators, permutate with PLL algs. Once you know the algs, which setup moves you can do, how to determine the orientation of an edge, etc, you can just memorize and solve.


----------



## Tomarse (May 9, 2007)

hmm i guess, but i've read the sites a fair few times, i just dont get it lol, everything, i understand what the method is, but all these setup moves it just doesnt make sense


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 9, 2007)

Tomarse, just remember, you can always email me, I'd love to help, even if it's not BLD related. I'd actually be able to help you even more, on other subjects, I only know enough about BLD to do it, nothing extra.


----------



## icke (Jun 1, 2007)

here try this link http://www.cubestation.co.uk/cs2/index.php?page=links/links its the pochmann methode but explained buy Jo?l van Noort. i was reading stefan pochmanns page for bld and i didnt realy got it then but after i read this tutorial, everything was more clear and now i can start with memorizing and stuff


----------



## David (Jun 16, 2007)

Maybe my guide will help some. 
http://www.freewebs.com/trumpeter321/cycle...blindfolded.htm
there's a video that goes with it. I think we are all willing to help just explain what is giving you the most problems about BLD solving. I had a problem understanding the whole Cycle idea but after i understood it everything was a breeze.


----------



## Jack (Jun 17, 2007)

Did you try looking at Bill McGaugh's page? That's where I first learned blindfold solving.


----------



## Karthik (Jun 18, 2007)

what are basic algs one is supposed to know before learning BLD.I am still not done with learning the PLLs.So i want to know if i am ready to attempt BLD.


----------



## edd5190 (Jun 19, 2007)

You actually only need to know three algorithms: T-perm, 2 edge flipper, and the two corner twister.The algorithms are as follows: T-perm:R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
2 Edge flipper: (M' U)*2 M' U2 (M U)*2 M U2
2 corner twister: (R' D' R D)*2 U' (D' R' D R)*2 U
Those should be the only algorithms you need, so visit PJK's guide and have fun!


----------



## joey (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by edd5190_@Jun 19 2007, 05:39 PM
> * You actually only need to know three algorithms: T-perm, 2 edge flipper, and the two corner twister.The algorithms are as follows: T-perm:R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
> 2 Edge flipper: (M' U)*2 M' U2 (M U)*2 M U2
> 2 corner twister: (R' D' R D)*2 U' (D' R' D R)*2 U
> Those should be the only algorithms you need, so visit PJK's guide and have fun! *


 I would say you only need 2 algorithms.

T-perm: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

Y-perm: R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R

Joel Van Noort's pages is probably on of the best. Check it at http://solvethecube.co.uk/


----------



## Jack (Jun 19, 2007)

You can solve it with only the T-perm using Pochmann, but it uses much longer setup moves than normal, so it is a good idea to learn a few more algorithms.


----------

